# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار مستقل از سکو > خبر: نوشتن UI برای لینوکس

## nice boy

سلام
با ابزاری که در سایت زیر معرفی شده امکان این هست که با Fire Monkey در نسخه Tokyo برای لینوکس نرم افزار با UI بنویسید

https://www.fmxlinux.com/

https://community.embarcadero.com/bl...onkey-on-linux

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام به همگی. فکر میکنم که بیش از یک ساله که در این سایت هیچ فعالیتی نداشتم  :لبخند: 



> با ابزاری که در سایت زیر معرفی شده امکان این هست که با Fire Monkey در نسخه Tokyo برای لینوکس نرم افزار با UI بنویسید


البته به غیر از fmxlinux ابزار دیگری تحت عنوان CrossVCL هم هست که این امکان رو در اختیار شما قرار میده. سازنده هر دو ابزار آقای Eugene Kryukov هستند که در واقع خالق FireMonkey هم هستند.

موفق و سربلند باشید ...

----------

